

Ask HN: should my startup have a blog? if so which one? - netpenthe

getting my startup going, just wondering about the value of a blog.<p>obviously if we do it we&#x27;ll <i>try</i> to make it good and keep it up to date (i.e. i realize there is no point making a blog with no posts). and i also realise that marketing the blog is a big part of it, not just making some posts, if there are any tips on marketing that would be great too!<p>i&#x27;ve also read conflicting arguments (mainly re:SEO) about doing it self hosted on a &#x2F;blog vs. a tumblr blog, any thoughts?
======
michaelpinto
You should ask yourself a few key questions:

1\. If you're starting out do you have the time to do product dev AND a blog?
Blogging can be very time intensive.

2\. Is the blog part of your marketing or just a place to park notes about
product releases?

3\. If it's part of your marketing plan is a blog the best investment of your
time and money? Does it give something to your audience?

4\. Are you writing this blog, or is that the job of someone who is doing your
content marketing?

I'd first figure the basics out then worry about hosting...

~~~
netpenthe
yup good questions, i guess i'd like to know how the marketing of a blog
works, what's the value... where it should sit in the priority on the
marketing budget/plan?

~~~
michaelpinto
There isn't a silver bullet answer for that: It depends upon the specifics of
your marketing plan — and marketing is really an art form as as anything else
so there are no hard rules. You should think of what the product is, who
you're trying to sell to and then come up with the details. But I think with a
startup you need to spend your initial energy on the product and then think
how you would market it.

